# Two of the give way rules are changing



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Test your driving ability with this test.

New give way rules apply from this Sunday 25th March

Two of the give way rules are changing | NZ Transport Agency

eDrive Interactive Give Way Rule Practice


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hurrah! I can't wait til Sunday.

The current rules are just downright dangerous, and half the population don't follow them or understand them anyway.


----------



## masibabes (Jun 14, 2011)

hi Moderators,

I would like to know if a learner class 1 driver is allow to drive on the motorway?
I thought only on the 50kmph roads and between 5am to 10pm. 

heaps of thank you.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ From NZ Transport Agency website. I don't see any mention of motorway driving restrictions. Maybe this would depend on how brave, or how nervous, your supervisor is!
Good luck with your driving - how do you think it compares to Singapore (I've holidayed there but not driven a vehicle)



> *What are the conditions of a learner licence?*
> 
> 
> You must have your learner licence with you whenever you are driving.
> ...


and *Stage 2 Restricted Licence*



> *What are the conditions of a restricted licence?
> *
> 
> You must always have your restricted licence with you when you're driving.
> ...


see also: *New Zealand's driver licensing system*


----------



## masibabes (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks Song Si.

I thought so; that class 1 driver is allow to drive on the motorway. I look forward to doing that. I wasn't sure then when my partner(supervisor) asked me if I want to drive from Hamilton to Thames. 

Over here, driving is necessity and privileges. Over in Singapore, its luxury and to show off their status; the bigger the car you drove means you're successful in life. The fact that in Singapore, you only allowed to drive a car that is less than 10yrs old. Buying a car in Singapore, I think I can make a down payment for a 5 bed room house over here. 

Singapore is a small island (not sure why they call is a country), so there are lots of traffic lights for highways, primary and secondary roads that are link. Lots of drivers (at any age) would like to speed on the road. For me, I have never believed in driving back home cos the public transportation is ridiculously efficient and cheap. But over here, I have braved myself and built up courage to learn how to drive cos my work depend on it.

And yes, kiwis are friendly and courteous drivers. Well, no one horns at me yet. 

I think over here is easier to pass; theory or practical as long as you respect and understand the rules and have the correct attitude of operating a car. Driving a car is to get us from point A to point B, so I cant comprehend why other drivers have to speed up or impatience while they are on the road. Anyway, in Singapore its not easy to pass theory or the practical tests, as the govt make it harder for 18yrs old to get their licence due to over populated 5.5million homosapiens in the island.
But it is cheaper to get a class 1 licence in Singapore. Basic and advanced theory is SGD6.00 per test. Practical lesson is SGD80.00 for 120 mins.(100hrs logged) Practical test is SGD20.00.

I still do take the public transportation or walk to the city here in Hamilton; doing my part for the environment. 

So, I am happy and glad that I am taking driving licence in NZ.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

masibabes said:


> thanks Song Si.
> 
> I thought so; that class 1 driver is allow to drive on the motorway. I look forward to doing that. I wasn't sure then when my partner(supervisor) asked me if I want to drive from Hamilton to Thames.
> 
> ...


Hi Masibabes. I know why you ask about driving on motorways - it surprised me when I was learning here in 1976, as in the UK it was a definite no-no. But there are certain places here where if you couldn't drive on a motorway you wouldn't be able to get anywhere! Just take it easy, and you'll be fine. But be careful on SH2 - it can be a nasty road (I drive it every day and i still take it easy)


----------



## masibabes (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks a heap Topcat.

I will take it easy, slow and steady. Still trying not to look at the ctr rear view mirror when Im driving cos of feeling pressure when I see car behind me, unless i reverse from car park or driveway. Im practising driving with Rav4, so Im feeling more confident with small car and visibility. That too I've asked locals around about which car would suit learner like me (a foreign city gal) 

Imagine if I have driven my partner's ute, crikey!!

I still got a long way to go, only logged 10hrs so far. Driving around the residential areas, to and fro supermarkets, and Hamilton city during off peak hours. Today Im learning parallel parking and probably the main road again.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ see also this post about stricter licence testing. Good luck!

Thanks for your post about Singapore, so many new/near new cars on the road but all for short journeys as there's not really far to go anywhere.


----------

